# Missouri River Boat Ramp Status



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Missouri River System Boat Ramp Status

Missouri River System boaters will find 25 recreation sites with
accessible ramps on Lake Sakakawea and 17 sites on the Missouri
River/Lake Oahe for the Fourth of July weekend.

At Lake Sakakawea, two-thirds of the recreation sites have operable boat
ramps for the holiday weekend. Access sites are comparable to last year
and the water level is projected to be approximately one-foot higher
this year on July 4. Log on to the North Dakota Game and Fish Department
website at gf.nd.gov for a list of usable ramps.

Of the 22 boat ramp sites from Garrison Dam to the South Dakota state
line only five ramps are unusable - Misty Waters (currently being
constructed), Fort Yates, Cattail Bay, Langeliers Bay and State Line.
Due to higher releases from Garrison Dam this year, river water levels
are about 18 inches higher compared to last year.

Boat ramp status for the entire Missouri River System is available
throughout the summer on the Game and Fish Department website.


----------

